# Bitte um Hilfe bei MMO Suche



## Aaryon01 (6. Juni 2012)

Hallo. Hab mich hier gerade neu angemeldet, weil sich auf dieser Plattform hier ja viele Spieler verschiedener MMOs treffen. Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand einen guten Tip geben, bei meiner Suche nach dem "richtigen" MMO, wenn es so etwas denn gibt. Ich bin wohl eher kein typischer MMO Spieler, schon mal, weil ich nicht die Zeit habe, die wohl ein "normaler" Spieler in einem MMO verbringt. Deshalb bezeichne ich mich eher als Gelegenheitsspieler, und diese sind ja eher nicht sooooo beliebt in MMOs. Zumindest mein Eindruck. Außerdem suche ich ein Spiel, das mehr Abwechslung bietet als zu 98% kämpfen, metzeln, grinden, ...

Meine bisherigen Erfahrungen mit MMOs waren eher durchwachsen, weshalb ich zweifle, ob das Genre überhaupt für mich das richtige ist. Will mal darüber schreiben, und vielleicht hat ja jemand einen guten Tip für mich...

Zunächst mal war ich ein reiner Offline Rollenspieler, vorzugsweise in freien, offenen Spielwelten, wo man nicht nur stur von A nach B marschiert und festen Pfaden folgt. Abwechslung war dabei groß geschrieben, um nicht eben ausschließlich nur zu kämpfen. Online kam ich dann erstmals mit "Guild Wars" in Berührung. Das Spiel war nun wirklich kein typisches MMO, und irgendwie eigentlich gar keines mit den ganzen Beschränkungen. Aber es hatte keine Abogebühren, und deshalb habe ich mal einen Blick riskiert. Durch viele Kontakte dort habe ich es dann länger ausgehalten als gedacht, aber irgendwann war es mir mit dem Dauermetzeln zu viel, und ich hab das Spiel verlassen. 
Der nächste Versuch war "Runes of Magic". Das sah durchaus alles ganz nett und abwechslungsreich aus, aber am Ende habe ich dort auch die Segel gestrichen. Der Knackpunkt war für mich das - subjektive - Malussystem, das ohne Grenze immer mehr anhäuft, je nachdem wie oft man stirbt. Zunehmend war ich immer mehr nur noch mit Malus abbauen statt leveln beschäftigt, der Frust war groß, und die Lust war weg. Ansonsten wär das Spiel okay gewesen, aber grad für Gelegenheitsspieler bringt so ein Malussytem nur Dauerfrust.
Als drittes kam ich dann - nach sehr langem überlegen - zu "Herr der Ringe Online". Das Spiel schien nun wirklich DAS Spiel für mich zu sein, und lange Zeit konnte ich mich dann auch wirklich dran erfreuen. Ich habe alles mitgemacht, hatte eine Gilde, war in Instanzen und Raids dabei, und Gruppenspiel hat erstmals Spaß gemacht, da man dort akzeptiert hat, daß ich nicht regelmäßig online sein konnte. Aber auch Solo war genug Abwechslung geboten, neben dem kämpfen eben. Abwechslungsreiche Quests, die nicht nur aus Kampf bestanden, Events, Housing, Hobbys - das alles versprach auf Dauer abwechslungsreich genug zu bleiben, bis es dann zum Wechsel im Vertrieb kam. Irgendwie änderte sich dann zunehmend alles, das Spiel machte einen deutlichen Ruck hin zu Dauerkampf und Grind, ich sage nur "Scharmützel". Das Drumherum, die Abwechslung, die anfangs versprochen worden war, z. B. mehr Hobbies, wurde gestrichen, alles, was nachkam, war wie gesagt nur noch Kampf und Krampf - nach meinem Empfinden. Für viele MMO Spieler wahrscheinlich genau das, was sie wollen, für mich zu wenig.
Ich habe auch diesem Spiel den Rücken gekehrt. Und wollte es nun mit Aion versuchen, nachdem es ja auch F2P geworden ist. Ich war schon am sauegn des Spiels, als ich noch rechtzeitig verstand, was das Spiel tatsächlich bedeutet. Nämlich offenes PvP fast überall, ich habe darüber gelesen, daß hier tatsächlich auch deutlich im Level überlegene Spieler kleinere Spieler niederknüppeln dürfen, ungestraft, in einem Forum gab es darüber Beschwerden. Das war genug, ich habe den Download sofort abgebrochen, ich bin nun mal, zugegeben, reiner PvE Spieler...

Tja, soweit dazu. Unter solchen Voraussetzungen das richtige MMO zu finden ist wohl schwierig, oder sogar unmöglich? Ich weiß es nicht, daher frage ich nun einfach mal hier an. Was ich suche und nicht suche, hier noch mal zusammengefaßt:

- ein MMO, das auch Gelegenheitsspielern eine echte Chance gibt
- ein MMO, das PvE und PvP strikt trennt
- ein MMO ohne Abogebühren (F2P)
- ein MMO, das den Tod im Spiel nicht zu hart bestraft, daß man nicht nur mit Malus abbauen beschäftigt ist
- ein MMO ohne Comicgrafik, sondern eher realistischer

was ich mir noch wünschen würde, außer dem normalen Standard in MMOs:

- Nebenbeschäftigungen wie Hobbies, Handwerk (das nicht nur völlig eintönig ist...), Events, etc.
- Housing (am liebsten mit freier Gestaltung und Einrichtung)
- Pets (nur als Begleiter oder auch mehr, z. B. mit leveln, mitkämpfen,...)
- Mounts (egal ob nur Pferde oder auch andere Reittiere)
- freies entdecken auch abseits der Wege

Das wären so meine "Grundbedürfnisse". Die Frage ist, gibt es Spiele, die so was annähernd erfüllen können, oder ist der ganze MMO Standard am Ende eben doch nur auf eines ausgerichtet, kämpfen, grinden, sammeln, aufrüsten,... ?
Ich würde mich über Antworten freuen, und hoffe, es wird nicht nur über mich geschimpft (was nicht neu wäre...), weil ich eben kein typischer MMO Spieler bin. vielleicht gibt es aber doch auch das "richtige" Spiel für mich, vielleicht kann jemand helfen. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Juni 2012)

Du suchst also praktisch ein nicht existierendes MMO?
Bei den f2p Dingern kommst du im Endcontent nicht weit ohne weitaus mehr zu zahlen als 13/Monat.
Ansonsten, auch wenn mir gleich viiiieeeeele Widersprechen werden, trifft Rift eig. ziemlich das was du suchst.
-keine Comicgrafik
-fantastische Welt, gibt viel zu entdecken
-fast jede Klasse hat ein skillbaren Begleiter
-PvP/PvE getrennt
-Der Tod wird nahe zu gar nicht bestraft
-Mounts
-Events gibts ständig

Aber kostet halt 13/Monat.


----------



## Fremder123 (6. Juni 2012)

Deine "Grundbedürfnisse" entsprechen so ziemlich dem idealen Spiel - und das gibt es nun mal nicht. Du willst nix zahlen, hast aber ordentlich Ansprüche, Abstriche oder Kompromisse wirst Du da überall machen müssen, das ist nun mal so.

Im Großen und Ganzen - auch wenn manche aufschreien mögen - würde ich pauschal sagen, dass das aktuelle World of Warcraft das Richtige für Dich wäre. Du hast die Wahl zwischen PvE- und PvP-Servern, bist also nach Wahl nicht angreifbar für die gegnerische Fraktion. Es gibt Content für PvE und PvP in Hülle und Fülle, je nachdem was man halt so machen will beim täglichen zocken. Bestraft wirst Du beim Tod gar nicht, musst halt nur als Geist zu Deiner Leiche laufen (was schon Strafe genug ist^^). Es gibt tausende Quests, hunderte Pets/ Mounts und Erfolge.

ABER: Es gibt kein Housing. Die Berufe sind nett, aber im Endgame nur teilweise von Nutzen. Und natürlich kostet es monatliche Gebühren.


----------



## Konov (6. Juni 2012)

Glaube du solltest mal Rift probieren auch wenns Abogebühren hat.
Da wirst du eben nicht drum herumkommen bei so einem Hobby!

MMOs sind nicht selten Zeitfresser und ich finde wenn man soviel Zeit investiert, sollten auch die 13 Euro im Monat kein Thema sein.


----------



## Doofkatze (6. Juni 2012)

Das MMO, was du dir erträumst, ist zumindest mir nicht bekannt. Und so ein Griff in die tiefe Kiste der MMOs bedeutet auch immer, das nur wenige Leute das Spiel spielen, einhergehend mit Bugs, nicht nachrückender Spielentwicklung (fehlendem Budget) oder der Gefahr des Abschaltens.


Auch wenn es gegen einige deiner Punkte spricht, kann ich immer wieder WoW als solides MMO erwähnen. Zwar kostet es was, aber es ist eben ne monatliche Festgebühr, kein Spieler erhält einen Vorteil durch den Kauf in einem Itemshop. Außerdem gibt es auch, wenn man nicht ausschließlich kämpfen will (was du ja mehrfach gesagt hast), immer noch die Möglichkeit, auf anderem Wege zu spielen, zu questen, Berufe auszubauen (was für einen Neuling ohne Gold auch etwas länger dauert als für uns alte Hasen mit Goldrücklagen oder Wissen rund um das Auktionshaus) oder tatsächlich zu quatschen.

Ich finde eigentlich, das man mit diesen rund 13 Euro im Monat (nebst späterer Anschaffung der Erweiterungen) nicht viel falschmachen kann.

Natürlich ist es ein Mischmasch aus deinen genannten "Standards", es gibt kein Housing, dafür Pets, Mounts + den Entdeckungswillen, primäre und sekundäre Berufe (2 Primärberufe + die Klassiker wie erste Hilfe + kochen). Die Grafik finde ich recht schön, auch wenn es keinen Anspruch auf Realismus erhebt (aber es ist eben kein "Anime", kein reiner Comic). Der Tod wird bestraft, indem man zur Leiche zurücklaufen muss ODER aber gegen eine 10 Minutenpause (Schwächung um 75%) sowie höheren Reparaturkosten am Friedhof wiederbelebt werden kann.

Das PvP + PvE KANN strikt getrennt werden. Auf PvE-Servern ist man nicht automatisch PvP und findet dies nur in 2 ausgewählten Gebieten, sobald man gegnerische Städte betritt oder eben auf instanzierten Schlachtfeldern.

Insgesamt ist es daher meines Erachtens nach eine wirklich gute Alternative, auch wenn es Maluspunkte gibt. Und die 13 Euro ... Stören die tatsächlich so sehr?


----------



## Ogil (6. Juni 2012)

Ich denke bei den "Anforderungen" bist Du mit LotRo noch am Besten bedient. Freilich kamen z.B. keine neuen Hobbies nach - aber der vorhandene "Fluff" ist doch deutlich mehr als bei den meisten anderen MMOs.


----------



## eaglestar (6. Juni 2012)

*Guild Wars 2* 


+ Du kennst bereits das GW-Universum
+ Belohnung durch die Halle der Monumente aus GW1 für GW2
+ GW2 hat keine monatlichen kosten
+ AAA-Titel (Tipple A Titel / Topgame)
+ PvE & PvP getrennt
+ schon in der Beta wirkt das Spiel sehr ausgereift (mehrals Diablo 3 )
+ keine Comicgrafik
+ gute Performance trotz guter Grafik
+ Housing durch eigenen Stadtbezirk in Götterfels
+ Rüstungen können gefärbt werden
+ Der Endeckerdrang kommt nicht zu kurz dank Jumping Puzzles und ErkundungsBoni / Erfolge
+ ArenaNet sagte bereits...GW2 kann man auch mal bei Seite legen und sich anderen Dingen widmen ohne ins Hintertreffen zu geraten


Für Dich eventuelle Minuspunkte

- Keine Mounts (Dafür Asuraportale für Schnellreisen)


Urteile selbst:

+/- Itemshop 	....ich kann damit leben und ist auf keinster Weise z.B. dem Runes of Magic Shop zu vergleichen




Link zur offi GW2-Wiki: http://wiki-de.guild...wiki/Hauptseite


Halle der Monumente - Belohnungsrechner: httP://hom.guildwars2.com/de


----------



## Fremder123 (6. Juni 2012)

eaglestar schrieb:


> + ArenaNet sagte bereits...GW2 kann man auch mal bei Seite legen und sich anderen Dingen widmen ohne ins Hintertreffen zu geraten


Naja, wenn kein Content da ist kann man keinen verpassen. Hoffen wir mal, dass das nicht so durch die Blume gemeint war.


----------



## Saji (6. Juni 2012)

Spontan fallen mir da drei Games ein. Rift, Guild Wars 2 und Tera. Rift und Tera kosten allerdings 13 Euro im Monat, aber wie du bereits schon mehrfach gehört hast wird dir das bei einem solchen MMORPG nicht erspart bleiben.

Als F2P-Variante würde dir am ehesten LotRO (Herr der Ringe Online) zusagen, nur musst du da auch zahlen wenn du die Quests in den Gebieten für Level 20+ freischalten möchtest. Alternativ kannst du auch ein Abo abschließen und bekommst für den Abozeitraum Zugang zu allen Quests, sofern die Addons vorhanden sind, und als zusätzliches Bonbon erhälst du monatlich 500 Turbine-Punkte für den Shop (kannst die dann sparen um dir tolle Mounts *scnr* und Zierwerk zu kaufen).

Falls dir alle vier Spiele nicht zusagen, und auch das von anderen erwähnte World of Warcraft nicht liegt, wirst du wohl eben diesen Heilsbringer des MMORPG-Genres selber entwickeln müssen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Juni 2012)

Da fällt mir ein, ich suche auch ein MMO, aber ich weiß gar nicht was ich spielen soll.
Momentan ist irgendwie alles was auf dem Markt ist...bescheiden!Oder es langweilt mich halt sprich WoW, Rift... D:
Oder kennt jmd. ein "Geheimtipp".


----------



## Saji (6. Juni 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein, ich suche auch ein MMO, aber ich weiß gar nicht was ich spielen soll.
> Momentan ist irgendwie alles was auf dem Markt ist...bescheiden!Oder es langweilt mich halt sprich WoW, Rift... D:
> Oder kennt jmd. ein "Geheimtipp".



*flüster* Tera, Tera, Tera... 

Naja, weiß ja nicht was du suchst, aber unter den blinden MMOs ist Tera im Moment definitiv der Einäugige. ^^ Zweites Auge gäb's wenn Frogster endlich mal den Arsch hochkriegen würde.


----------



## Aaryon01 (7. Juni 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Infos und alle ernstgemeinten Ratschläge. Aber mal zur Richtigstellung, spätestens seit HdRO war ja die Sache mit der Verweigerung von Abogebühren hinfällig, denn als ich anfing zu spielen war das danach noch lange kein F2P Modell. Ich bin sogar inzwischen der Meinung, daß es seit der Umstellung darauf mit dem Spiel gravierend bergab ging...

Habe mir nun mal einige Spiele angeschaut. Es mag ja auch sein, daß WoW allein schon aufgrund der Spielerzahlen der unangefochtene Genrekönig ist, aber ganz ehrlich (und natürlich subjektiv), das Spiel kam für mich nie in Frage. Zum einen mag ich den ganzen Hype darum nicht, den natürlich auch das buffed Magazin an vorderster Front unterstützt - wie jedes andere Magazin auch, aber noch wichtiger, die Grafik hat mir nie gefallen, weil ich für mich gerade dort durchaus einen Comiclook sehe. Als realistisch kann ich die nicht sehen. Und dann, so ein großes Spiel, und doch nicht mal Housing? Habe ich auch nie verstanden. Für mich ist so etwas persönliches sehr wichtig, einfach weil es das Gefühl des "heimisch" seins unglaublich fördert, das ich eben lange bei HdRO hatte...

Seltsamerweise wird es wohl nun doch so sein, daß ich zumeinen Wurzeln zurückkehre, dort, wo meine MMO Zeit begonnen hatte. Eigentlich war Guild Wars 2 kein Thema, weil ich eben dachte, es baut komplett auf Teil 1 auf - nun sehe ich aber, daß dem nicht so ist. Offensichtlich krempelt man da wirklich alles um, und ganz besonders gefallen mir die Aspekte um die persönliche Gschichte und Heimatinstanz, sowie die dynamischen Events, wo die starre Gruppenbildung mit den ganzen Voraussetzungen entfällt, sondern sich jeder anschließen kann, das kommt natürlich gerade Gelegenheitsspielern wie mir entgegen. Und dazu - wieder keine Abogebühren, trotz all der innovativen Features, das nenne ich doch mal ein Angebot. Kann man wohl nichts falsch machen.

Ich werde diesem Spiel eine Chance geben und habe bereits vorbestellt. Daher mein ganz besonderer Dank hier an eaglestar, ich habe erst mal meine neue MMO Heimat gefunden...


----------

